# spec-v



## methos11299 (Jul 7, 2004)

is the spec-v gonna be discontinued or do you guys think it'll be redesigned for a more sportier look?


----------



## 04specV.IA (Jul 30, 2004)

I heard that it is going to be redesigned in 2006? is that true, if so does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

probably wont be called a 'Spec V'
but there will always be the sport models


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

but hopefully the SE-R will live forever. (especially with the introduction of the Altima SE-R.)


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

Todays joy is tomorrows junk! Thats why autos are constiently redone.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

04specV.IA said:


> I heard that it is going to be redesigned in 2006? is that true, if so does anyone have any pictures?


brilliant question!

yes, of course we have pics of a car that doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

We gotta have it another year atleast, we better so that aftermarket companies feel like supporting it and make more products for us.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

they are definately gonna redesign the Sentra in '06 but will they come out with a Spec-V version is still a question. they new sentra is gonna be based on a Renault Megane II chassis and they are trying to fit the QR25 in it according to this Autoweek article. the article aslo says that the new sentras are gonna be out in 2005 but i have my doubts if they are gonna get it in by that time. you guys check it out.
http://autoweek.com/search/search_d...98&Search_Type=STD&Search_ID=1647877&record=4


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I read this the other day. Very interesting!

http://www.autoweek.com/search/sear...6&Search_Type=STD&Search_ID=2299628&record=23


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

> "Does it matter if the door handle lasts 10 years or 20?" Pelata says. "No it does not, because the person will not have the car after 10 years."


So now its ten years before it starts falling apart. I had my last car for 8 years. It developed serious $$ leaks. Humm.. How instead of checking the drive for leaks I'll just have the door handle break in my hand. :wtf:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

nhblk03ser said:


> I read this the other day. Very interesting!
> 
> http://www.autoweek.com/search/sear...6&Search_Type=STD&Search_ID=2299628&record=23












OMG! FUGLY!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

werd


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Ruben said:


> OMG! FUGLY!


looks like a jetta/rio......barf


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it looks like one of those economy chevys. Tha Aveo.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Another possible: I herd that by 2007 the government is saying that all manufacturers vehicles are going to have to get at least 30 miles to the gallon.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not gonna happen with the QR25 in the engine bay LOL


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

haha...possibly but it does get 29 highway now. This does sound disappointing though


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it doesnt' get any 29mpg now. whatever the EPA regs say, those are wrong.


----------



## familyman (Jun 22, 2004)

chimmike said:


> it doesnt' get any 29mpg now. whatever the EPA regs say, those are wrong.


I agree, but I have yet to run a full tank on the highway. I have averaged 26mpg for 8k+ miles and I do a good bit of city driving. I love this car. My only disappointment is with fit and finish. The interior is pretty cheap looking...too much plastic. But you get what you pay for and I was looking for a reasonably fast car that got decent mileage and was under $20k. The SpecV fit the bill.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

chimmike said:


> it doesnt' get any 29mpg now. whatever the EPA regs say, those are wrong.


Maybe not for us but if they put it on the sticker then it did for whoever mattered.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Maybe not for us but if they put it on the sticker then it did for whoever mattered.


heh, if you drive 50-55 on highways and accelerate like an old granny yes, the car will do about 30. I've logged a bit over 30, driving like an old fart because I was too cheap to pay for gas, but then again I have a little less power than spec guys.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

*i heard this from a nissan salesman*

i talked to one nissan salesman who is a friend of my brother.
according to what he said, nissan is planning to discontinue the sentra series (including the spec v) by 2007 and will be replaced by the "nissan cube." 
the "cube" will replace the sentra as nissan's economy car.
he also mentioned that it will compete with toyota's scion series.
most of you probably know that the scion is all show and no go.
well, the salesman also said that the "cube" will have an engine that will smoke scions. :thumbup: 

ok. that's just what i heard. i hope they don't.  
i asked him if nissan is going to rerelease the 240 series... who knows? :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ittamaticstatic said:


> Maybe not for us but if they put it on the sticker then it did for whoever mattered.



nobody got the numbers on the sticker. Those are found out by mathematical equations.


No, the sentra is not going to be replaced by the Cube........the Sentra is going under a totally new redesign in 2006 and Nissan wouldn't waste their money doing that if they were to drop the line.

A little tip for you: Don't listen to dealer salesmen. They rarely know what they're talking about.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

sounds like the dealer is full of shit(like most of the time) as far as replaces the sentra with a Cube? i dont think i could buy a car named "the cube" lol it just doesnt sound right..."my cube tears ass!"


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

best milage I ever got was 29, all highway from Vegas to San Diego. had the cruize control set between 75-80 the whole way.

regular driving is 24-28, depending on how often my co-worker in his cooper S and I get to the light at the same time.


----------

